# Amano Shrimp & Clado



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

How many Amano shrimp should I look into getting to get rid of the clado in my 10 gallon tank? I keep pulling it out, but it always seems to come back!

Also, do they get along well with RCS?

I have guppies, a few platys, and 4 cardinal tetras in the tank. I think they should get along fine w/ the Amanos.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I would try around 5. They should get along with all of your other fish and shrimp.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hopefully they'll eat the clado, huh?


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

IME, the shrimp won't touch the clado.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn. Do you know what WILL eat clado?


----------



## RuslanJamil (Oct 30, 2005)

So far, only bleach works for me...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Blllllllllaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Damn. Do you know what WILL eat clado?


There are no fish or shrimp that will eat the clado. Turn up the Co2, this will get rid of it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

ShortFin said:


> There are no fish or shrimp that will eat the clado. Turn up the Co2, this will get rid of it.


It's been up for about two weeks. Thing just keeps growing and growing and growing and growing. I pull out maybe a two small marble's worth a day. And then I quit when I can't find anymore after some careful searching. Then it comes back the next day. And the next.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Boy do I need my coffee this morning. Sorry for the bad advice, I was thinking of staghorn instead of clado.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, hahah.

Well, do you know if Amanos will eat clado or not?


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

No shrimp will eat it that I know of.


----------

